# Who is getting new skis for 07-08 season?



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2007)

I am starting to look at a pair Twin-tips to bang the bumps with....


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2007)

Not I said the blind man.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 9, 2007)

Already got new boots for next season. :smile: 

New skis will have to wait another year. :sad:


----------



## kbroderick (May 9, 2007)

I definitely need some new skis.  Right now, I'm wanting a big pair of boards for fast-hard-scary skiing (mounted with an AT binding of some sort, most likely either the Duke or the Naxo)--something with at least a 85mm waist, probably something over 90mm, and in the 180-190cm range, I think.  I'm also hoping for at least one pair of all-around midfats (88ish at the waist), just debating whether to get one pair mounted tele and one pair alpine or just a pair mounted tele.  And I want to get a lightweight, waxless backcountry setup for playing around on low-angle stuff, and I need to come up with a "silly skiing" setup for those fast-grass days.  Oh, and I'd rather like to get a pair of slalom skis, and a pair of real GS skis, too...I haven't had any of the former in several years, and my cheater-almost-GS skis strike me as being not quite as much fun as a pair of real GS skis.

(Well, having run down that much stuff...I'm guessing that it might not all happen for next year.  But that's what I'd like to buy, anyhow.  If I had to guess, I'd say the midfats would be the most likely purchase.)


----------



## drjeff (May 9, 2007)

Jury's still out   Right now I'd say 60/40 yes.  After a December demo day or two, that ratio's more likely to be about 98/2 yes!


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2007)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/15615-ski-review-nordica-hot-rod-jet-fuel-2.html


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2007)

Wanted to get something this year but the fear of not having tried the skis I wanted and luke warm reports prevented a trigger pulling. Definitely will be getting a nice powder board next year. Something in the 92-98 waist range with a decent sidecut as close to 20 as possible. Would like to get on a pair of Salomon Sandstorms to try them out. The addition of a 180cm ski next season makes the package more enticing. After flexing a pair of teneighty guns, I knew that was not a ski I would consider. Still considering the Black Diamond Kilowatt but wanting to read more reviews since this is the first year of the ski. Probably will try to find a demo day early next season and give a few different boards a try. Definitely disappointed I was not able to pick something out this season but it was not for lack of looking and trying.


----------



## cbcbd (May 9, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Still considering the Black Diamond Kilowatt but wanting to read more reviews since this is the first year of the ski.


I know for a fact that at least EMS in north conway will have the Kilowatts for rental - not sure if they'll be mounted with AT or tele. I'm considering those as my AT bc skis for next year.


----------



## snowmonster (May 10, 2007)

Pulled the trigger on some fat skis at the tail-end of the season: Rossi B4's (122-94-112) in a 168 length. Reserved for powder days and possibly a trip out west in 07-08. Couldn't resist getting them on snow last Saturday so I took two runs on them at Wildcat. Took some getting used to but they're good and mellow. Can't wait for a big snowfall to truly crank 'em up!


----------



## Rushski (May 10, 2007)

Bought some left over Fischer RX8s in March and used them 2-3 times, but they really were meant to be enjoyed next year on...


----------



## Skier75 (May 10, 2007)

Yeap, that's a definate for UK and I this coming season. Hoping to find a deal this summer/fall?


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2007)

Hope to be on a new pair of mogul skis next year. Keying in on either the 2006 K2 Cabrawler or maybe the Salomon 1080 Mogul if I can find some. I already have a pair of flat Look PX12 bindings waiting to me mounted. I'll be on these if I expect to be in the bumps most of the day. My current AC3 will remain the all-mountain, natural snow conditions ski.


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Pulled the trigger on some fat skis at the tail-end of the season: Rossi B4's (122-94-112) in a 168 length. Reserved for powder days and possibly a trip out west in 07-08. Couldn't resist getting them on snow last Saturday so I took two runs on them at Wildcat. Took some getting used to but they're good and mellow. Can't wait for a big snowfall to truly crank 'em up!


 
I can see Utah in your future!


----------



## roark (May 10, 2007)

Would like some powder boards... but might have to wait a year...


----------



## SkiDog (May 10, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Wanted to get something this year but the fear of not having tried the skis I wanted and luke warm reports prevented a trigger pulling. Definitely will be getting a nice powder board next year. Something in the 92-98 waist range with a decent sidecut as close to 20 as possible. Would like to get on a pair of Salomon Sandstorms to try them out. The addition of a 180cm ski next season makes the package more enticing. After flexing a pair of teneighty guns, I knew that was not a ski I would consider. Still considering the Black Diamond Kilowatt but wanting to read more reviews since this is the first year of the ski. Probably will try to find a demo day early next season and give a few different boards a try. Definitely disappointed I was not able to pick something out this season but it was not for lack of looking and trying.



Both you and CBCBD should consider the BD Verdicts as well.....98 underfoot and goes through anything...im considering them for a setup this coming season.

I want something along the lines of 98mm - 110mm underfoot 190cm length. I picked up a pair of NAXO 01's from the Black Diamond store the other day for $149......WHAT A DEAL...now I just need something to mount them on.

M


----------



## bigbog (May 10, 2007)

*New for next season, you bet!........*

Picked up some much better performing(and fitting) boots just in time to hit the Cat...on their last weekend.   Normally I'd say "better late than never", but I would have had _tons_ more fun this past season with em'...(Arrrgggghhhh)
Skis
______________________________  
own:
Fischer RX6, (67mm W)    ....Am jonesing _Bigtime_ to ski these with the new boots.
powder/crud-masher....?? still open to suggestion [via demo];-)

Steve


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 10, 2007)

I plan on getting the Nordica Hot Rod Hellcat. Its new for next season and waisted at 90.


----------



## snoseek (May 10, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Pulled the trigger on some fat skis at the tail-end of the season: Rossi B4's (122-94-112) in a 168 length. Reserved for powder days and possibly a trip out west in 07-08. Couldn't resist getting them on snow last Saturday so I took two runs on them at Wildcat. Took some getting used to but they're good and mellow. Can't wait for a big snowfall to truly crank 'em up!



i want those skis!!


----------



## madskier6 (May 11, 2007)

I'm planning on getting a pair of Volkl Gotamas in 183 cm for my powder skis.  I demoed them this past year on St. Patrick's Day (after the big dump) & loved them.  While they are fat (133-105-124) they ski oh so smooth. :wink:


----------



## SkiDog (May 11, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I'm planning on getting a pair of Volkl Gotamas in 183 cm for my powder skis.  I demoed them this past year on St. Patrick's Day (after the big dump) & loved them.  While they are fat (133-105-124) they ski oh so smooth. :wink:



Hot ski...for sure.

M


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 12, 2007)

I think I'll be looking at new boots.  Brand new skis are out, but I'm open to a good ebay deal.


----------



## Terry (May 13, 2007)

I picked up a pair of Rossi z9's at the end of the season sale at our local ski shop cheap. I had to ski them at least once so I skied on them at SR on March 31st. It about killed my back, but the skis were a lot of fun. That was 2 days after they told me that the CAT scan showed a herniated disc. My wife was not happy that I skied but I survived it.


----------



## Ski Diva (May 13, 2007)

I actually got two pair at the end of the season, so I haven't skied on them yet: 

A pair of Fischer Vision 73s (152), which I demoed in Steamboat and got for half off at Sport Odyssey in Ludlow, VT. A fun, snappy ski that's not too stiff or too heavy (good for me; I'm pretty small);

A pair of Volkl Queen Attivas (156) for powder days. I'm a little worried about these. I didn't demo them but got them dirt cheap from someone on line. So I'm hoping for the best. Hey, if they don't work out, I'll sell 'em.

Also got a pair of new boots: Nordica Speedmachines. My boots were five years old (Lange Banshees) and really packed down. I managed to ski on my new ones about 5 or 6 times, and I think I made a good choice.

Can't wait for next season!


----------



## JimG. (May 14, 2007)

*Sweet!*

I guess I am.

I love the Fischer RX8's I got at the start of 06/07...and even with all the abuse I put them through they held up great...or so I thought.

Upon tuning and waxing them for the summer, I noticed several areas where the top sheet of the ski was pulling off...it is bad enough that there was dirt from my last day at Killington that had worked its' way up under that clear top sheet. I can actually get a fingernail up under the cap and pull on it. So, the damned skis are falling apart.

Not to fear...I called Keith from The Pro at Hunter and he calmed me right down. Seems this has been a bit of an issue for the 06/07 RX6's and RX8's. So, I'll be getting factory replacements to start 07/08.

The only thing better than a new pair of skis is skiing on them all season and getting another pair for free at the end of the season. SWEET!


----------



## Goblin84 (May 15, 2007)

im looking at a new pair but a bit nervous of buying something without demoing them first.  It is just that ski's are so damn cheap right now!


----------



## ctenidae (May 15, 2007)

My wife.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 30, 2007)

Either another pair of Public Enemies for me, or Line's.  Cant remember the name of the Line's but they are 90 under foot.  (Prophet 90 maybe????)


----------



## SkiDog (May 30, 2007)

Think im getting some BRO stiffs in a 192... Pat at PM gear and I have been in email contact and he believes he has some "blems" he can sell me, that would otherwise go as "loaners"...if the deals right...ill be rocking the BROS...

Long live the boutique shops.

Kudos to Pat and the PMGear crew..keep up the good work.

M


----------



## Marc (May 30, 2007)

Hoping to attain some new midfats to mount the Fritchi's on, if for nothing else just so Austin won't be so embarrased to tour with me.


----------



## skibum9995 (May 30, 2007)

I'll be getting the Volkl Racetiger GS once I decide to get a real job and have some money.


----------



## ajl50 (Jun 22, 2007)

Picking up a pair of chiefs.


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 22, 2007)

got em....sorry for cross post...







got em in a 193....will be mounting naxos on em..

M


----------



## bigbog (Jun 22, 2007)

SkiDog said:


>


Nice!   
...I'm thinkin' about the less-fat version for NewEngland!..(among others...)

Steve


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 25, 2007)

bigbog said:


> Nice!
> ...I'm thinkin' about the less-fat version for NewEngland!...?..!
> 
> Steve




Nice boards all around....can't wait to mount em an turn em..

M


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 25, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> I'll be getting the Volkl Racetiger GS once I decide to get a real job and have some money.




Nice ski


----------



## RISkier (Jun 25, 2007)

I suspect I'll buy a new pair this year.  I demoed a pair of Nordica Hot Rod Nitrous last Spring and liked them pretty well.  I also rented some K2 (78 mm waist but don't recall the moniker) for a day in Utah when my skis didn't show up.  I think I'd like to try something with a waist around 80mm, seems they sacrifice only a little on groomed but are better on most everything else.


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2007)

Last year I scooped up a leftover pair of twintip  Line Darkside 185cm. 110/73/98  
19.5 sidecut  mached them up with some Look pivot bindings 
Great All Mnt. setup  to chase my 12 y.o. son in the park/pipe without sacrificing turn initiation.

He is the only one getting new stuff this year,
Solomon Flyer JR Freestyle boots w/ Teneighty fish ski's in 131 cm.
( he'd rather get 9th ward MIP Tosh Peters Pro Ski's if we can find a pair)

I depends on how much damage he does to my wallet, riding motocross/ cart racing this summer.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 5, 2007)

*....Yep*

07' 175 Armada ARVs, (92w) (...really soft, this year's is supposed to be stiffer....oh well.)
08' 172 iM82, (82w)


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 5, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Last year I scooped up a leftover pair of twintip  Line Darkside 185cm. 110/73/98
> 19.5 sidecut  mached them up with some Look pivot bindings
> Great All Mnt. setup  to chase my 12 y.o. son in the park/pipe without sacrificing turn initiation.



Great All mtn setup for the EAST coast...

Mn I thought I had the right skis for here in Utah when I bought the Sallie GUNS back east....BOY was I wrong....they consider 103 underfoot to be all mtn here.....BIGGER for pow..

Now I don't believe I will EVER need bigger than 103 underfoot, but dont tell anyone here in Oootah.

M


----------



## kbroderick (Jul 8, 2007)

I picked up a pair of Anti Pistes (174cm, 131/98/116) on SAC recently, and they showed up Friday.  The 174 doesn't look as big as I was thinking it would, so I'm thinking that I'll actually put tele bindings on them and not get a big ski to mount AT.  Of course, that means I'll probably be limiting my fixed-heel skiing to beer league, but I think I can probably live with that.

(It will also depend heavily on whether or not the learning curve is just as quick next season, as I managed to get from shaky-on-the-bunny-hill to able-to-ski-anything-that's-open-in-the-spring on tele skis last year.  Definitely still need work on harder snow conditions and tighter trees...but that's not what these skis are built for, anyhow.   )


----------



## bigbog (Jul 9, 2007)

*LINE's 100.........*

So *k*, you're _another one_ close-to/in the 100mm zone...in New England eh'?  Guess after I get into the swing with my newer boots I'm going to have to get over to _wherever_ the deep stuff(as if that isn't northern VT) is and try something in that width.....

*Skidog*,
 FWIW...I've read more than a few enthusiastic entries on LINE 100s @demo-days.


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 9, 2007)

bigbog said:


> *Skidog*,
> FWIW...I've read more than a few enthusiastic entries on LINE 100s @demo-days.



Already got the supermojos...cant wait to get em on the slopes...all mounted up FREE from a fellow Utah mag from TGR.....NICE

M


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 10, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> Great All mtn setup for the EAST coast...
> 
> Mn I thought I had the right skis for here in Utah when I bought the Sallie GUNS back east....BOY was I wrong....they consider 103 underfoot to be all mtn here.....BIGGER for pow..
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more on the Eastcoast thing, When true pow hits i'm in my backseat all day, The two times it happened last year I suffered through and kicked myself for not adding a little fatter ski to my quiver.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 11, 2007)

I ordered the Head Mad Trix last week.  $99 bucks.  They are the '05 model.  171cm.  This will be the first bump specific ski i've ever used.


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> I ordered the Head Mad Trix last week.  $99 bucks.  They are the '05 model.  171cm.  This will be the first bump specific ski i've ever used.



Nice! Still focusing on the Cabrawler or 1080 Mogul, but those Heads were tempting!


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> I ordered the Head Mad Trix last week.  $99 bucks.  They are the '05 model.  171cm.  This will be the first bump specific ski i've ever used.



Where did you get them?


----------



## 2knees (Jul 11, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Where did you get them?




http://www.levelninesports.com/head-2005-trix-mogul-skis-171cm-p-2371.html

looks like they still have some.


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> http://www.levelninesports.com/head-2005-trix-mogul-skis-171cm-p-2371.html
> 
> looks like they still have some.




See I told you these guys were GREAT...Johns a really nice guy...small shop....downtown salt lake city...well Sugarhouse really. Give these guys your business if you can...

see this thread...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/17030-levelninesports.html

M

PS...I am in NO WAY affiliated with the shop..I purchased skis there and thought they had great prices and good service...


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.levelninesports.com/head-2007-mojo-skis-176cm-p-1004.html

That, is mighty freakin tempting right there.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 20, 2007)

*Snoops*

Just picked-up some Snoop Daddys. Can't wait to jump on these this winter. 120 days to go!


----------



## roark (Aug 14, 2007)

roark said:


> Would like some powder boards... but might have to wait a year...


:-D

I didn't think i'd be getting anything, but I can't resist a sweet deal...

Picked up some B4's (sierrasnowboard deal)






 axial 120 ti WB bindings (getboards deal)





BD ethics + skins (SAC)





Freeride + (TGR)




.

Also got a thule rack for my bday, hopefully getting a box soon.



Now I just need to replenish the savings account.:roll:


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2007)

I keep looking at the SierraSnowboard.com $299 ski deals, but somehow I don't think the offerings are enough of a step up from my Atomic C8s to pull the trigger...my son needs new skis, though, and he may be tall enough at this point for 165s.

Boots ran me a decent amount of coin last season, so it's most likely best if I pass on new skis in any case...:sad:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 14, 2007)

roark said:


> :-D
> 
> I didn't think i'd be getting anything, but I can't resist a sweet deal...
> 
> ...


 
So, has your wife left you yet?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> So, has your wife left you yet?



Do you think I can pull the, "you just got a new baby, can I have new skis?"  :dunce:


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Do you think I can pull the, "you just got a new baby, can I have new skis?"  :dunce:


Somehow that question sounds dangerous...:argue::smash::smash:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 14, 2007)

hammer said:


> Somehow that question sounds dangerous...:argue::smash::smash:


 

That's an understatement!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> That's an understatement!



That line was put out there for the AZ community to have a good chuckle.  I would never say that to wifey.  I like sleeping indoors.


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> That line was put out there for the AZ community to have a good chuckle.  I would never say that to wifey.  I like sleeping indoors.


Actually, I was thinking that if you asked that question you would be changing #2s for the next 6 months...uke:


----------



## roark (Aug 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> So, has your wife left you yet?


 
Nope, I played the "I got a promotion" card. She's smart enough to see she'll eventually get some of the benefit of it as well.

I followed with "I promise not to buy any more ski gear until next summer."


----------



## molecan (Aug 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> So, has your wife left you yet?





I avoided divorce by buying her new skis first!


----------



## JimG. (Aug 14, 2007)

roark said:


> I followed with "I promise not to buy any more ski gear until next summer."



You better hope she's not smart enough to see through your BS.


----------



## roark (Aug 14, 2007)

JimG. said:


> You better hope she's not smart enough to see through your BS.


 
She's way smarter than that, she can spot a guaranteed leveraging opportunity.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 14, 2007)

roark said:


> She's way smarter than that, she can spot a guaranteed leveraging opportunity.



Ah! 3 steps ahead of you.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 14, 2007)

roark said:


> Nope, I played the "I got a promotion" card. She's smart enough to see she'll eventually get some of the benefit of it as well.
> 
> I followed with "I promise not to buy any more ski gear until next summer."


 
Eh, I think two pair should cover you for awhile. :lol:

Oh, congradulations!


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 14, 2007)

I just got bought the Dynastar Legend 8000s , new unused 06/07 model.


----------



## big_vert (Aug 14, 2007)

My Dynastar 8800's came in June as a pat-on-the-back to myself for a project well done, and my new Ice Coast skis - Dynastar Contact 9's came in last week. I just received my new demo bindings that I'm putting on my smaller Dynastar 8000's last week, and the Giro 10 audio hemets for me and the kids (actually I got myself a G10 and an Omen) are in and sized.


----------

